# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Մեկնումներ / Departures / Okuribito

## Ռուֆուս

*Մեկնումներ / Departures / Okuribito* 

_Ճապոնիա, 2008_
*Ռեժիսոր*՝ Յոժիրո Տակիտա
*Դերերում*՝ Մասահիտո Մոտոկի, Ռյոկո Հիրոսուե և ուրիշներ
*Ժանրը*՝ դրամա
*IMDB-ի միջին գնահատականը*՝ 8.1
*RottenTomatoes-ի միջին գնահատականը*՝ 81%
*Շահած մրցանակները* 2009թ-ի Օսկար մրցանակաբաշխությանը արժանացել է Օսկարի լավագույն արտասահմանյան ֆիլմ անվանակարգում

Ֆիլմը պատմում է սկսնակ թավջութակահար Դաիգոյի մասին, ով նվագախմբի փակվելուց հետո դառնում է գործազուրկ: Դաիգոն կնոջ հետ տեղափոխվում է գյուղ և նոր աշխատանք է գտնում իր համար - դագաղավորող (ես հենց նոր բառ հորինեցի): Դագաղավորումը ճապոնական մշակույթի ամենահետաքրքիր ու կարևոր արարողություններից մեկն է: Մահացածի հարազատները հավաքվում են մահացածի մոտ, իսկ դագաղավորողը ամենայն հարգանքով փոխում է մահացածի շորերը, լվանում մարմինը, կատարում մաքրման արարողություններ, վերջում մակիաժ է անում՝ դիակին հայտնելով գրեթե կենդանի մարդու տեսք: Ու այս ամենը կատարվում է այնպիսի հարգանքով, այնպիսի նվիրվածությամբ ու այնպիսի վեհությամբ ու այնպիսի պարային ճշգրիտ շարժումներով, որ մարդու մոտ միայն հիացմունք է առաջանում:

Էս ֆիլմի շնորհիվ ահագին բան սովորեցի ճապոնական մշակույթի մասին, օրինակ մահացածի շորերը փոխելիս դագաղավորողը այնպես պետք է անի, որ հարազատները չտեսնեն մահացածի մերկ մարմինը, այլապես դա անհարգալի վերաբերմունք կլինի մահացածի նկատմամբ: Բայց ամենահետաքրքիրը հարազատների վշտի դրսևորումն էր, հարազատները համ ծիծաղում էին, համ լալիս, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ շատ մեծ հանգստություն ու հանդարտություն էին ցուցաբերում, ակամայից հարգանքով էիր լցվում իրենց վշտի նկատմամբ...

Մի խոսքով չնայած շատ ծանր ֆիլմ էր, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ բարություն ու սեր կար մեջ ու հավատ կյանքի նկատմամբ: Եթե արտ հաուզ սիրում եք, անպայման նայեք, գեղեցկագույն ֆիլմ է:

----------

AniwaR (02.03.2011), kyahi (14.11.2010), Skeptic (12.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (17.11.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Իսկապես շատ լավ ֆիլմ է, երբեք մահացածին այդքան գեղեցիկ ճանապարհելու արարողություն չէի պատկերացրել անգամ:

----------

Ռուֆուս (02.03.2011)

----------

